# London hotel suggestions ?



## timbuktu (Jun 24, 2009)

I am looking for a fairly moderate hotel ( under $250) in London.
First trip so location is important to be in the heart of the city.
Maybe someone has a favorite that isn't too expensive.
Any suggestions would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Conan (Jun 24, 2009)

Club Quarters seemed to have the best deal a few years ago (I stayed at the St. Paul's location - - smallish rooms but clean and modern, sort of Scandinavian/nautical style). 

They have several locations, all in popular London tourist areas.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...14725,-0.09922&spn=0.018828,0.038495&t=h&z=15

There's supposedly a membership requirement but they don't seem to enforce it. You should check various discount sites for the best prices.

http://www.campustravel.com/major_hubs/club_quarters_stpauls.html

http://www.hotels.com/landmark-hotels_London-Guildhall_1653383.html


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 24, 2009)

I have found that the best discount site for Europe is www.booking.com , followed by www.gtahotels.com


----------



## Keitht (Jun 24, 2009)

timbuktu said:


> First trip so location is important to be in the heart of the city.
> Thanks



Just be careful with terminology.  The City of London is the square mile of the banking and business area and is dead after about 6pm and at weekends.  It's the equivalent of Downtown in most US cities.  If you're looking for entertainment and restaurants in the evening you ideally want to be looking for the West End.  
That said, the underground rail network (the Tube) can get you around very effectively even if you do end up slightly out of the way.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 24, 2009)

*London*

I found the Sheraton Bulgravia to be a reasonable option.  It is near Harrods and many of the embassies and if you have Starwood points you can get it for free or with a cash and point allocation.  If you don't have Starwood points, I'd ask- "Why not?"  It is one of the best CC available and they always  have sign up bonuses.


----------



## timbuktu (Jun 24, 2009)

*Thank you all   !!*

I am very grateful for the feedback.    All good points and info.

I agree that Starwood is a great cc and I do have one but recently used up all my available points for air fare.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd stay near Hyde Park or as far east as Trafalgar Square. Anything east of there is too much like a big city's downtown.


----------



## Judith (Jun 25, 2009)

When we were in London between Christmas and New Year last year we stayed at the Trafalgar which is part of the Hilton family but isn't billed as such. You can read reviews on Tripadvisor

It's not the cheapest option but we managed to get a half price deal with breakfast included which made it more affordable.  It's right in Trafalgar Square which is very handy for the National Gallery, National Portrait Gallery, theatreland, Westminster etc and of course the Tube will take you anywere you want to go.

It is very modern inside with minimalist furnishings.  The staff are young and very helpful.

Hope you enjoy your trip.

Judith


----------



## Carol C (Jun 26, 2009)

*B & Bs in Bloomsbury*

In Oct I stayed for 3 nights in Bloomsbury. There are several B & Bs that all charge about the same and bldgs look similar from outside...so the rooms are probably same size and layout. I love that location...a short walk from the tube station, from the British Museum, and a wonderful Tas Restaurant. It doesn't have a touristy feel either, as London locations go. It also feels safer there than some locations I had considered. Whatever you decide...have a great time!


----------



## nonutrix (Jun 28, 2009)

I found Rick Steves' suggestions for hotels in Europe to be fairly reliable.  Here are some chains he suggests.  As he says, low on charm, cheap on price.  I agree with other posters, stay away from "city" locations and go with West End locations.  Then, look for locations nearest a tube stop.

http://www.ricksteves.com/plan/destinations/britain/brithotels.htm

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------

